
Every Fucking Website – Insert Keywords Here, Carl - mahesavara
http://everyfuckingwebsite.com/
======
reustle
The footer is my favorite part. I think this is his real website link, for
others who were curious
[http://www.alexbeuscher.com](http://www.alexbeuscher.com)

------
bassman9000
© <?php echo date("Y"); ?>

Nice.

------
rad_gruchalski
> *By clicking the button below, you are agreeing to all of our terms of
> service, our eula, our privacy policy, and all kinds of other shit.

On mobile safari the button is above this text.

~~~
JohnL4
I assumed that was part of the joke.

